# Steve Jobs resigns as CEO of Apple



## rlobrecht (Aug 24, 2011)

This was expected, but shocking nonetheless.  Tim has been running the show for a while, so Apple won't miss a beat.




> Apples Board of Directors today announced that Steve Jobs has resigned  as Chief Executive Officer, and the Board has named Tim Cook, previously  Apples Chief Operating Officer, as the companys new CEO. Jobs has  been elected Chairman of the Board and Cook will join the Board,  effective immediately.


http://www.apple.com/pr/library/2011/08/24Steve-Jobs-Resigns-as-CEO-of-Apple.html



> To the Apple Board of Directors and the Apple Community:
> 
> I have always said if there ever came a day when I could no longer meet  my duties and expectations as Apples CEO, I would be the first to let  you know. Unfortunately, that day has come.
> 
> ...


http://www.apple.com/pr/library/2011/08/24Letter-from-Steve-Jobs.html


----------



## Carol (Aug 25, 2011)

Cancer sucks.


----------



## Mark Jordan (Aug 25, 2011)

He had previously survived pancreatic cancer and received a liver transplant.  Hope he'll survive this one.  Although, I hate to see him go, I think this is an easier transition than him dying while he is CEO.


----------



## zDom (Sep 1, 2011)

Sorry if this is a repost, but word has it that the day after Jobs announced retirement thousands of Apple fanatics
lined up to pre-order Retirement.

...


----------



## granfire (Oct 5, 2011)

Hmmm

http://www.wired.com/epicenter/2011/10/jobs/
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052702304447804576410753210811910.html


He did not have a lot of time to enjoy his retirement.


----------



## Carol (Oct 5, 2011)

Cancer really sucks  

Rest in peace, sir


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 5, 2011)

I dislike a few things about him, from the early days.
But.
He went too soon.
He touched so many.
Rest in Peace Steve.


----------

